# Bookmarking Threads?



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

I thought today that it would be quite nice to be able to Bookmark/Save topics/threads in your homepage to make it easier finding them at a later date. :idea:

The amount of times i have searched for a particular subject, finally found what i wanted and then tried to find the thread again a week later only to get fed up searching. :?

Might only be me who even searches the old topics?! :lol:

Nice to know what other forum members think and how easily this could be done?

Regards,

Leon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like a good idear to me


----------

